# File-Upload



## geisi (12. Dez 2007)

hi!

möchte einen file-upload mittels des folgenden html-formulars machen

```
<form action="FileUploadServlet" method="post">
<input type="file" name="datei">
<input type="submit" value="upload">
</form>
```

und serverseitig die Datei soll dann ein Servlet die datei in den Ornder /files/ legen.

Wie kann ich die Uploaded-Datei im Servlet "entgegennehmen" und verschieben?


----------



## SlaterB (12. Dez 2007)

du verwendest am besten irgendeine fertige Library dazu,
soweit ich mich erinnere gabs da in J2EE nix dolles,

ein Stichwort für google ist MultipartRequest

siehe z.B.
http://www.thescripts.com/forum/thread707459.html
-> 
http://www.servlets.com/cos/


----------



## kaesebrot (12. Dez 2007)

wichtig ist dabei vor allem _enctype="multipart/form-data"_ im form-Tag, damit überhaupt was ankommt. Das hat mich bei der Fehlersuche schon einmal ziemlich viel Zeit gekostet (aber zum Glück ist man lernfähig )

viel Erfolg


----------



## lhein (13. Dez 2007)

Habe dazu mal ein Tutorial verfasst. Steht zwar im Zusammenhang mit Apache ServiceMix, aber ich denke Du kannst Dir die Logik aus dem HTTPMarshaller abgucken:

Tutorial

Wichtig dabei: HTTPMarshaler.java
Du benötigst dafür die Apache commons.fileupload, aber das ist erklärt.

Grüße
lr


----------

